# Good trip on the 26th, out of Orange Beach



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

After Labor Day's success we got the fishing itch again this weekend and decided to head south. Our 2 guests bailed on us friday so there were only 2 of us on the 23' MakAttak. We departed from the dock at 6 AM and paddled south for 2 hours downhill towards the area we wanted to fish...The seas were beautiful....8:30 AM we pulled the paddles back to 1500 RPMS and put the baits in, selecting a big lure spread hoping for a blue.Around 9:15 AM there was an blow up on the center line, "pop" goes the clip and the reel screams...twisting across the surface is a nice white marlin. 25 minutes later and 20 or sojumpsthe fish is to the boat and released no worse for the wear.Lures are back in and we are back to dragging towards the rips we are lookin for.10:30 AM a wahoo screams into the spreadlit up like a police carin high speed chase.Swings and misses the shortflat, skies 20ft in the air on the short rigger, destroying the lure and missing the hooks, go figure. But it made a fatal mistake and hit the longrigger, we gave the fish a shortdrop back ancame tight on him. 15 minutes later we haul a nice eating hooter into the boat and introduce him to the chilly ice bath in the fish hold....Lines back out and we almostimmediately catch and release a small tuna fish....We continue to press south, pulling lures and searchin'for a blue donkey. Finally, around 11:30 AM we arrive at our predetermined point of interest and find a small, but beautiful push. Pow, Pow, double on, cow jumps off, single on,20minutes and we land a nice 40 ish bull dolphin. Turn around, paddle back to push.Pop,zzzzzzzzzzzz. 15 mins and we stick a 30 lb bull.... We continue to fish this area and jump off another nicedolphin before the actionfades. At 2 pm we make the decision to leave the area early and head in as storms are growing rapidly to the W, SW and NW and we want to get back in...We arrive at the dock at 4:30 PM and clean fish and eat dinner and to watch the Auburn game. 

LC


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome! Great Pics!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *[email protected] (9/28/2009)*Awesome! Great Pics!


+1


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report, you missed your calling, you should have been an outdoor writer!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

nice trip!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, awesome report! Thanks :clap


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Great post and excellent trip, especially for a crew of two.

Seeing the water in those pictures just gave me a woo..., I mean got me excited. Two more weeks and maybe I can get some of that action.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't ask for a better day then that . Congrates on the bill, and that bull is a stud. Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell Yea!!


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

> *mscontender (9/28/2009)*Great report, you missed your calling, you should have been an outdoor writer!


Thanks, 

I guess all those writing classes you are forced to take in sencondary edu paid off. 

LC


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Hell of a trip. Careful with that tag stick...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great trip! Thanks for posting.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome :clap


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

> *HaterAide (9/28/2009)*Hell of a trip. Careful with that tag stick...


I guess it was close to the eye. Thanks for noticing...........


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice jon on the ****** :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post and congrats, those pics are terrific. :bowdown


----------

